# Snow chute and WD40



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Does it really help to spray the chute with WD40 to help keep it from sticking or is this just nonsense?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

use the right lube that says water resistant. i think regular wd40 just washes off.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Orangeputeh is correct about WD-40, 

Fluid Film, Pam (in a pinch) and cheap cooking spray from wally mart are good as is paste car wax. if you use PAM blame the dog and say you saw the Pam can by the ripped open box of Milk Bones. 

If your willing to invest in a quart or gallon can of fluid film you can dilute it fifty fifty with water and coat the chute and spout with a hand squirt sprayer to coat everything that contacts snow while you work and do it several times in the off season and let dry between coats as well to make it stick.

Using Slick Plate Paint from Tractor Supply is also good as you can use a paint mitt if you cannot get the cross augers out to paint the back of the cross auger housing to coat everything including the impeller and impeller housing if you do not purchase an impeller kit.

The main places are the impeller housing and the chute and spout as they are the real business end of things and if you have to spray them a couple of times while clearing its not all that bad as long as you keep the cans warm. 

Fluid Film and WD-40 do not spray well when cold so if you can keep them in a warm place between uses great.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I had good luck using silicone spray in the polymer chute of my old MTD, it worked well and didn't have to be reapplied too often.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

A neighbor just moved out, and in his hazardous-waste pile was a vintage can of good old Johnson's Paste Wax. I've been treating the wetted parts with paint sealant with good results. If/when we get some snow that's work for the machine, I'll put a couple thick coats of the Johnson's paste wax and see if it helps over just the paint sealant.

My best evaluation platform for snow lubricants is the snow shovel. It takes mere minutes to figure out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

i d ooooooo ttttttt


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

A week prior to the last storm I applied FF

What little effect it had lasted for about one pass

Next storm I'll be trying the product that has extra VOC's 


.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

I put FF on my vehicle frames when new to prevent rust. I don't see it working as a friction reducer on a snow blower because it really doesn't dry. Has any one had good results with FF on the chute? I just use car wax.


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

*I use Silicone Spray (it's more water resistant than WD40)*


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

I used the DuPont Teflon spray. No idea if it help or not, first time I used it. No snow in the chute though. Applied it around 15 F, no idea if that matters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hip Hip Hooray... :iagree:



ZTMAN said:


> I put FF on my vehicle frames when new to prevent rust. I don't see it working as a friction reducer on a snow blower because it really doesn't dry. Has any one had good results with FF on the chute? I just use car wax.


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

Hmmm, interesting post.
We are organic growers so I use nothing and have never had a problem. Must be the superior orange paint Ariens uses?

Al


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Nothing is going to be magic. I tried a silicone spray that I use on my bike last time and it worked well, just expensive.

SC1 Silicone Spray | Maxima Silicone Spray | TMSPARTS.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i've used Pam and it works well. you do have to use it before almost every use though. Used car wax and it is longer lasting. 

also have used wd40 with silicone for all other lubrication points with excellent results....chute flap and f/r control, chute control on control panel etc.

also use Blaster motorcycle spray for cables with very good results. 

I have experimented with cheap to find that these products work as well as the Honda or expensive products.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you all gentlemen!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I use Fluid Film on the snow pups and it works wonders on their molded plastic parts and the CCR paddles to make them slick to get rid of wet snow and powder.

I have not mounted the JD junk on the LA115 yet as I really do not want to deal with buying another $130.00 dollar junk soft plastic chute from John Deere.


----------

